# OBS Studio 25.0 Release Candidate



## dodgepong (Mar 3, 2020)

*Disclaimer: This is a test build, not a full release. This build may contain bugs or broken functionality. For production usage, we still recommend using the latest stable build of OBS. If you are willing to test this build, please let us know if you run into any issues.*

The OBS Studio 25.0 Release Candidate is now available for testing! This release has been in the works for quite a while, and we're excited to finally get these features into your hands! Some of the highlights of this release include:

Vulkan capture support
Currently the only game known not to work with this yet is Rainbow Six Siege, which Ubisoft will need up update to support the hook.

A new capture method for Window capture, using a new WIndows 10 capture API
The advantage of this capture method is that it can be used to capture Microsoft Store (UWP) apps as well as browsers with hardware acceleration enabled
The downside is that the windows being captured will have a yellow border around them, and you may experience some cursor lag. The yellow outline does not appear on stream, however.

SRT output support (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Reliable_Transport)
In Stream settings, set the service to "Custom" and enter your srt:// stream path in the Server box

Scene collection importing from other applications
The applications that are currently supported are OBS Classic, Xsplit, and Streamlabs.
Go to the Scene Collections menu > Import, then navigate to the scene collection file that you wish to import and select it. OBS will detect the scene collection type and handle the rest.

And much, much more! See the patch notes for more details
Download and full patch notes for *Release Candidate 6*: *https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/25.0.0-rc6*
Ubuntu users: You can try the unstable branch with the following commands:

```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:obsproject/obs-studio-unstable
sudo apt install obs-studio
```

Please give the release a try and let us know here or in the #beta-testing channel on Discord if you have any issues. Thanks for your help!


----------



## WizardCM (Mar 3, 2020)

Not sure what to test, or where to begin? Look no further for steps & examples!



Spoiler: Windows 10: Vulkan Game Capture



A number of games have recently updated with new "Vulkan Rendering" modes, and newer games may only come with Vulkan rendering.

Launch the OBS RC at least once *before* launching a Vulkan game.
Add a Game Capture source, and point it to your game.
Test any and all Vulkan games available as possible. *Make sure *the game is set to Vulkan mode. Example games:
DOOM 2016
No Man’s Sky
The Talos Principle
Dota 2
Red Dead Redemption 2
Serious Sam Fusion 2017
Wolfenstein: Youngblood
Wolfenstein: The New Colossus
RAGE 2







Spoiler: Windows 10: New Window Capture



This'll allow you to capture a number of applications you weren't able to before.

Add a new “Window Capture” source
Point it to your hardware accelerated application (make sure you didn’t disable hardware acceleration). Examples:
Photoshop
Discord
Spotify
Google Chrome, Firefox, Microsoft Edge (Chromium)

A yellow border will appear around the window (provided by Microsoft. we can’t disable it)
The window should capture in OBS






Spoiler: SRT Support



SRT is a protocol that can send audio/video between applications & devices on a network, often used in big productions.

For quick testing without an SRT server, you can use OBS in listener mode. *Note:* OBS is not designed for this mode, so the Start Streaming button may appear without text until you connect a viewer like VLC.

Under Settings -> Stream set service to Custom and set the “Server” to:
srt://127.0.0.1:3000?mode=listener

Start streaming
Download the latest VLC Nightly here: https://nightlies.videolan.org/
Load this URL in VLC: srt://127.0.0.1:3000






Spoiler: Scene Collection Importer: OBS Classic, XSplit, Streamlabs



The new Importer is capable of importing scene collections from other platforms (Windows collection on Linux, etc), but also from other applications, like OBS Classic, XSplit, and Streamlabs.


Open the Scene Collection menu along the top, and select “Import”
The first time you open the Import dialog, it’ll ask if you want it to search for existing collections. It’ll scan folders that normally contain collections, nothing else (it won’t automatically import them). Click “Yes”
The dialog should immediately contain collections from other applications. Use the checkboxes on the left to select which you’d like to import, then select “Import” at the bottom
Open the Scene Collection menu again. At the bottom of the list, your new scene collections should now be included. Switch to one of them.
Now that you’ve switched to an imported scene collection, make sure that all your scenes, sources and hotkeys load correctly.
Especially double check browser sources, and video capture devices

Note: browser panels and stream settings are not included in scene collections. You will need to create a Profile to go alongside any new Scene Collections





Spoiler: Smaller Features



And if you're interested in experimenting with some smaller features, here's are some steps:

T-bar
Open Studio Mode
Choose a Scene Transition like Fade
Note that this does not work with Stinger transitions or the Cut transition

Drag the T-bar (doesn’t have to be all the way)
The Program view should show stick at the point you’ve selected via the T-bar

Volume lock
Set the volume of a source to what you need
Right click the audio source and select “Lock Volume”
The volume slider should be greyed out and not draggable

Aspect ratio in Video Settings
Go to Settings -> Video
Adjust the Canvas or Scaled resolution
The aspect ratio should change and be correct

Source Icons
They should be on by default and visible in the Sources list, Advanced Audio Properties, and the Add Source menu
They can be disabled in View -> Source Icons
Once disabled, they should no longer be visible in the Sources list and Advanced Audio Properties

Change projector type
Open a windowed or fullscreen projector
Right click within the projector’s window
Select either “Windowed” or one of your displays
The projector type should change to match your selector

Media control hotkeys
Add a media source, point to a video or audio file
Go to Settings -> Hotkeys and search for the source you added
Set hotkeys for play, pause and stop
Save the settings and go back to the main window
Use the hotkeys to control the source


----------



## Rushxx (Mar 3, 2020)

Not add this functions new OBS?

https://ideas.obsproject.com/posts/...h-usage-by-keeping-captured-frames-on-the-gpu
and GPU priority
https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-studio-24-0-3-gpu-priority-fix-testing.111669/


----------



## WizardCM (Mar 3, 2020)

Rushxx said:


> Not add this functions new OBS?
> 
> https://ideas.obsproject.com/posts/...h-usage-by-keeping-captured-frames-on-the-gpu
> and GPU priority
> https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-studio-24-0-3-gpu-priority-fix-testing.111669/



The AMD plugin has gone into maintenance mode for now, as its main developer decided to leave the project. Check the last comment in the GItHub issue in that first link.

The GPU priority fix has worked out really well so far since 24.0.2, and it can still be used when running the v25 RC as administrator. As we have a strict timeline for v25, we were unable to squeeze the priority fix into a non-admin mode for this version, but it's on our list.


----------



## Rushxx (Mar 3, 2020)

Thx... i am not happy!


----------



## Sylverstone14 (Mar 3, 2020)

The ability to import scenes is definitely a big feature, especially for folks who hesitated to come to OBS Studio in fear of losing their scenes on other programs.


----------



## FerretBomb (Mar 4, 2020)

Found a minor glitch. If you turn off Source Icons and then rename a Source, the visibility 'eye' icon snaps to the left side. It is functional after the rename, but can't be moved back to the right side next to the lock-source padlock icon until OBS is exited and restarted.




(edit: Just hit another glitch, when adding an existing image source to a new blank scene, it showed up in the Preview window, but did not update in the Sources list until I switched away to another scene and back. Confirmed repeatable.)(On restart of OBS, unable to repeat even with a new scene. Testing to try to reproduce and establish method.)


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 4, 2020)

FerretBomb said:


> Found a minor glitch. If you turn off Source Icons and then rename a Source, the visibility 'eye' icon snaps to the left side. It is functional after the rename, but can't be moved back to the right side next to the lock-source padlock icon until OBS is exited and restarted.
> View attachment 51726


Thanks for the report! This will be fixed in the next RC.


----------



## Gizzmicbob (Mar 5, 2020)

RC1 seems to be unable to capture the game Human Fall Flat. Display capture would work fine (as expected) but game capture wasn't liking it. OBS was running as admin, I tried turning of Steam overlay, restarted my PC, etc. Rolling back fixed the problem so I assume it's a bug with RC1.

Edit: And a couple of other games I tried worked fine. This is the only game I found has an issue.


----------



## pookievideo (Mar 5, 2020)

I upgraded from the latest build of OBS to the RC and I get immediate crashes when I try to add a capture "window". Specifically I was trying to capture a browser window, but I don't even get that far. Just click add and choose window capture and it will crash. Repeatable every time. I did not try a fresh install as I wanted to be sure the issue was repeatable. If there is a fix, that would be great.. if not I will do a complete fresh install not an upgrade.


----------



## WizardCM (Mar 5, 2020)

Gizzmicbob said:


> RC1 seems to be unable to capture the game Human Fall Flat. Display capture would work fine (as expected) but game capture wasn't liking it. OBS was running as admin, I tried turning of Steam overlay, restarted my PC, etc. Rolling back fixed the problem so I assume it's a bug with RC1.
> 
> Edit: And a couple of other games I tried worked fine. This is the only game I found has an issue.


Likely it has anticheat that needs to be updated. 



pookievideo said:


> I upgraded from the latest build of OBS to the RC and I get immediate crashes when I try to add a capture "window". Specifically I was trying to capture a browser window, but I don't even get that far. Just click add and choose window capture and it will crash. Repeatable every time. I did not try a fresh install as I wanted to be sure the issue was repeatable. If there is a fix, that would be great.. if not I will do a complete fresh install not an upgrade.



This is a known issue and will be fixed in RC2 today


----------



## WizardCM (Mar 5, 2020)

Heads up! We've pushed 25.0 RC2 - go and download it! (I've updated the op with the link for new users)

Download: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/25.0.0-rc2


----------



## mattg (Mar 5, 2020)

It seems there are no Mac builds with the RC2 release?


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 5, 2020)

mattg said:


> It seems there are no Mac builds with the RC2 release?


We fixed some Mac bugs found in RC1, but in the process it broke a few other things. Once we fix those, we'll upload a Mac version.


----------



## Harvey S (Mar 6, 2020)

25.0 RC2  Game capture  No longer captures  VLC player  works in 24.0.3 , can not move sliders in mixer with mouse wheel,  How does the T bar fader work?


----------



## SpkBrkEng_jp (Mar 6, 2020)

Apply a filter to the source. If you move to another scene and return to that source again, the filter will no longer apply.
Color Correction , Scaling/Aspect Ratio etc..


----------



## WizardCM (Mar 6, 2020)

Harvey S said:


> 25.0 RC2  Game capture  No longer captures  VLC player  works in 24.0.3 , can not move sliders in mixer with mouse wheel,  How does the T bar fader work?


Hmm, something may be up with using Game Capture on VLC. Noted.

To move a slider in the mixer with the mouse wheel, first click once on the slider grip to focus the slider, then use the scrollwheel. This was intruduced in v24 so people don't accidentally change their volumes.




SpkBrkEng_jp said:


> Apply a filter to the source. If you move to another scene and return to that source again, the filter will no longer apply.
> Color Correction , Scaling/Aspect Ratio etc..



Huh, you'd be correct. Confirmed that it happens, and I also determined the offending commit. We'll definitely be looking into this one.


----------



## LionAntonny (Mar 7, 2020)

Vulcan capture only Windows 10?


----------



## LionAntonny (Mar 7, 2020)

Just on Windows 7 I tested the capture of games on Vulkan.
The Talos Principle - Capture Works
No Man's Sky - Capture Works
The Surge 2 - capture does not work (why?)


----------



## GodlessGeek (Mar 7, 2020)

OBS: v25 RC2
OS: Windows 10 Pro, Version 1903, Build 18362.657

Adding a Window Source:
If there are no windows open to list as an available source of capture, the Cancel button on the "Properties for 'Window Capture'" window does not work. The close button in the title bar and the Escape key work. If there is an available source listed, the Cancel button works.

If a web browser is already open when I launch OBS, OBS doesn't list it as an available window when adding a Window Source. If I open the browser after OBS has been launched, everything appears to work as intended.

I only tested three browsers: Both Firefox (v73.0.1) and Chrome (v80.0.3987.132, Official 64-bit) display the described behavior. Microsoft Edge (Legacy version) is always listed as available when open but the added source doesn't actually display anything.


----------



## LionAntonny (Mar 7, 2020)

Just on Windows 7 I tested the capture of games on Vulkan.
Now tested the capture of the RPCS3 emulator on Vulkan.
Capture works. Still capture The Surge 2 does not work, black screen.


----------



## dmitriy1976 (Mar 7, 2020)

А будет возможность убирать курсор в захвате окна?


----------



## SpkBrkEng_jp (Mar 8, 2020)

25.0 rc2

I felt that some changes in filters and properties were only saved in the exported file when exporting the scene.

Even if OBS is closed, obs64.exe can remain in the Windows process and cause problems.

When you cite a scene as a source, you face the problem that the scene with the same name as the quoted scene continues to proliferate. This is only when the plugin [motion-effect-1.2.1.zip] is used.

I'm sorry if the reporting location is different.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 8, 2020)

LionAntonny said:


> Just on Windows 7 I tested the capture of games on Vulkan.
> Now tested the capture of the RPCS3 emulator on Vulkan.
> Capture works. Still capture The Surge 2 does not work, black screen.


Can you post your log of when you tried The Surge 2?


----------



## LionAntonny (Mar 8, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> Can you post your log of when you tried The Surge 2?


----------



## LionAntonny (Mar 8, 2020)

SRT working for YouTube stream?


----------



## regstuff (Mar 8, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> SRT output support (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Reliable_Transport)
> In Stream settings, set the service to "Custom" and enter your srt:// stream path in the Server box



Some nice features here. One suggestion with regards to SRT is that since SRT supports multiple audio tracks, it would be nice if that feature were enabled in the OBS UI as well. 

So in the Audio Track setting under Output , instead of have radio buttons for the audio tracks, having check boxes that allow you to stream multiple audio tracks would be nice.


----------



## regstuff (Mar 8, 2020)

LionAntonny said:


> SRT working for YouTube stream?


I dont believe youtube supports SRT. Only RTMP. To push SRT, you'd have to have your own server receiving SRT, like a WOwza instance for example.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks like The Surge 2 has the same issue as Rainbow Six Siege where they will need to update the game to allow OBS to hook the game.


----------



## LionAntonny (Mar 8, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> Looks like The Surge 2 has the same issue as Rainbow Six Siege where they will need to update the game to allow OBS to hook the game.


You never answered, Windows 7 is supported, right? I checked and it works except for The Surge 2.
Why aren't The Surge 2 and Rainbow Six captured?


----------



## SpectreKid (Mar 8, 2020)

LionAntonny said:


> You never answered, Windows 7 is supported, right? I checked and it works except for The Surge 2.
> Why aren't The Surge 2 and Rainbow Six captured?


OBS 25.0.0 is still a candidate build. It looks to be that R6 and Surge isn't supported.. yet. They need to update the game so that OBS can hook the game and you can record it. Without the hook, your game won't show up in the Game Capture source. 25.0.0 is still an early beta, so some games may not work.


----------



## LionAntonny (Mar 8, 2020)

SpectreKid said:


> OBS 25.0.0 is still a candidate build. It looks to be that R6 and Surge isn't supported.. yet. They need to update the game so that OBS can hook the game and you can record it. Without the hook, your game won't show up in the Game Capture source. 25.0.0 is still an early beta, so some games may not work.


As I already wrote, RPCS3 is captured perfectly, but this is not an official program.


----------



## SpectreKid (Mar 8, 2020)

LionAntonny said:


> As I already wrote, RPCS3 is captured perfectly, but this is not an official program.


RPCS3 and R6 do not utilize the same engine. It is up to Ubisoft to update the game to support the new OBS Studio hook, and since OBS v25 is still early access, Ubisoft probably wouldn't update the game just yet, but maybe down the line. Try running R6 w/o Vulkan.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 8, 2020)

LionAntonny said:


> You never answered, Windows 7 is supported, right?


Yes, Windows 7 should work.


----------



## WizardCM (Mar 8, 2020)

dmitriy1976 said:


> А будет возможность убирать курсор в захвате окна?


This is a Windows limitation, this will be available in a future Windows version.


----------



## koala (Mar 8, 2020)

The new window capture is great! Many more apps can be captured now. However, some Microsoft apps still refuse to be captured correctly:
- Office 365 Outlook: only some text visible
- Onenote 2016 desktop: only some text visible
- Onenote App from Windows 10: completely black
Workaround as usual is to disable hardware acceleration, but for the Onenote App this isn't available.
Windows 10 settings isn't appearing as available for window capture at all.
Office 365 Word and Excel seem to work fine.


----------



## Horusstv (Mar 9, 2020)

Tried to add a new source, window capture and it crashes.
Tried while streaming first, then tried offline, same result, basically cant add a new window capture source.
Windows 10, 970, x264, AMD Ryzen 3700x


----------



## WizardCM (Mar 9, 2020)

koala said:


> The new window capture is great! Many more apps can be captured now. However, some Microsoft apps still refuse to be captured correctly:
> - Office 365 Outlook: only some text visible
> - Onenote 2016 desktop: only some text visible
> - Onenote App from Windows 10: completely black
> ...


For Outlook and OneNote, try switching from the Auto mode. Currently we're going based on a whitelist and will grow it over time.

Settings is currently blacklisted, that might change in the future.



Horusstv said:


> Tried to add a new source, window capture and it crashes.
> Tried while streaming first, then tried offline, same result, basically cant add a new window capture source.
> Windows 10, 970, x264, AMD Ryzen 3700x


Sounds like you're running RC1. Make sure you update to RC2.


----------



## Aaroz Ezio (Mar 9, 2020)

Game Capture does not work anymore with The Division 2

Log


----------



## SpectreKid (Mar 9, 2020)

Aaroz Ezio said:


> Game Capture does not work anymore with The Division 2
> 
> Log


Ubisoft, like with R6, needs to update the game compatibility to be compatible with the new OBS hooks. Try running in DX12 or DX11 maybe.


----------



## Aaroz Ezio (Mar 9, 2020)

SpectreKid said:


> Ubisoft, like with R6, needs to update the game compatibility to be compatible with the new OBS hooks. Try running in DX12 or DX11 maybe.


Same goes with DX11.


----------



## Shilon (Mar 9, 2020)

is SRT Playback also planned for OBS 25?


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 9, 2020)

Aaroz Ezio said:


> Game Capture does not work anymore with The Division 2
> 
> Log


The Division 2 will need to update their anti-cheat to allow the new game capture hook.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 9, 2020)

OBS Studio 25.0.0 Release Candidate 3 is now available for testing: *








						obsproject/obs-studio
					

OBS Studio - Free and open source software for live streaming and screen recording - obsproject/obs-studio




					github.com
				



*


----------



## SpectreKid (Mar 9, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> OBS Studio 25.0.0 Release Candidate 3 is now available for testing: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great!


----------



## koala (Mar 9, 2020)

WizardCM said:


> For Outlook and OneNote, try switching from the Auto mode. Currently we're going based on a whitelist and will grow it over time.


Yes, this works. If I manually change to Windows Graphics Capture, Outlook and Onenote 2016 get the yellow border on the desktop and appear correctly within OBS. The other MS Office desktop apps as well.
However, the Onedrive app doesn't result in anything if I change to Windows Graphics Capture - not even black. It's simply nothing.


----------



## WizardCM (Mar 9, 2020)

Shilon said:


> is SRT Playback also planned for OBS 25?


Should already work - in the Media Source put an srt:// address.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 10, 2020)

OBS Studio 25 Release Candidate 4 is now available, fixing a crash related to groups:

*https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/25.0.0-rc4*


----------



## SpkBrkEng_jp (Mar 10, 2020)

rc4
Apply the VST 2.x plugin to the filter.
We have confirmed that obs64.exe remains in the Windows process even after exiting OBS.


----------



## WizardCM (Mar 10, 2020)

SpkBrkEng_jp said:


> rc4
> Apply the VST 2.x plugin to the filter.
> We have confirmed that obs64.exe remains in the Windows process even after exiting OBS.


I cannot reproduce this with the reaper VSTs. Which specific VST plugin are you seeing this issue with?


----------



## SpkBrkEng_jp (Mar 10, 2020)

WizardCM said:


> I cannot reproduce this with the reaper VSTs. Which specific VST plugin are you seeing this issue with?



For example, FreeClip and HPL2. If you cannot reproduce the error, I will continue to investigate my environment. OS is Windows7.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 10, 2020)

OBS Studio 25.0 RC4 should work with the Y5S1 update of Rainbow Six Siege. Please give it a try and let us know your results.


----------



## lesstech64 (Mar 10, 2020)

I upgraded from OBS 24.0.3 to OBS 25 Release Candidate 4 and noticed that Elgato capture card settings are bugged. I have both my consoles and my capture card set to 1080p 60 fps. But when I load up my scene collections, my capture card settings reset to 480p at 30 fps. Once I apply my new settings to my HD60 S capture card, they do not save upon loading up a different scene collection. Even loading back into a scene collection that has my capture card set to 1080p at 60fps it resets back to 480p 30 fps. This issue was not present in OBS 24.0.3.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 11, 2020)

lesstech64 said:


> I upgraded from OBS 24.0.3 to OBS 25 Release Candidate 4 and noticed that Elgato capture card settings are bugged. I have both my consoles and my capture card set to 1080p 60 fps. But when I load up my scene collections, my capture card settings reset to 480p at 30 fps. Once I apply my new settings to my HD60 S capture card, they do not save upon loading up a different scene collection. Even loading back into a scene collection that has my capture card set to 1080p at 60fps it resets back to 480p 30 fps. This issue was not present in OBS 24.0.3.


Can you provide an OBS log from a session where this happens? I cannot replicate this issue on my end with the same capture device.


----------



## lesstech64 (Mar 11, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Can you provide an OBS log from a session where this happens? I cannot replicate this issue on my end with the same capture device.



Here's the log file from the OBS session I posted about here on the forum showcasing this issue.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 11, 2020)

Release Candidate 5 is now available for testing: *








						obsproject/obs-studio
					

OBS Studio - Free and open source software for live streaming and screen recording - obsproject/obs-studio




					github.com
				



*


----------



## SpkBrkEng_jp (Mar 12, 2020)

rc5. Great job!


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 12, 2020)

lesstech64 said:


> Here's the log file from the OBS session I posted about here on the forum showcasing this issue.



So, I'm looking at this again and I see two potential issues. First, there's a few of these messages in your log:


```
16:38:37.452: DShow: HDevice::ConnectPins: failed to connect pins (0x800705AA): Insufficient system resources exist to complete the requested service.
```

Which indicates that your system is struggling to run the device for some reason. Likely USB root hub is being overloaded.

Second, you're trying to capture a Switch which is notorious for sending the incorrect EDID information to displays and capture devices. What is likely happening is that the Switch is sending the wrong data to the capture card, which is then detecting the signal as at 480p and switching modes internally to be "helpful". I would recommend picking up an HDMI splitter with EDID selection on it. Monoprice has one I picked up for this exact issue that has been working very well.


----------



## Zeros.81 (Mar 12, 2020)

If you have a Group of sources it doesn't show as an existing group when you want to use it in other scene. Tested with RC4 and RC5


----------



## lesstech64 (Mar 12, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> So, I'm looking at this again and I see two potential issues. First, there's a few of these messages in your log:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I use a HDMI splitter I use for my Switch to fix any EDID issues it may cause with my capture devices. I use a ViewHD VHD-1X2MN3D HDMI splitter that has a EDID duration of 4 seconds. I have also tried plugging unhooking the HDMI splitter from my setup and just plugging in the HDMI cable my consoles directly into my capture card and I experience the same issue. I have also tried just plugging in my HD60 S into my motherboard's USB 3.0 ports and unplugging everything else and still experience the same issue.
I had a original HD60 capture card lying around and thought this could be a USB 3.0 issue. So I tried using the original HD60 with USB 2.0 and I had the same issue using the HD60 card in OBS 25 RC5. I have tried using both the HD60 and the HD60 S with multiple consoles including a Nintendo Switch, a PS4 Pro with HDCP turned off, a Xbox One, and a Wii U to see if I have the same issue. Every system provide me with the same results with both capture cards and also using a HDMI splitter with EDID support. I am using the newest Game Capture HD software and the latest drivers with my capture card.
I was able to replicate this issue on another computer using a fresh install of OBS 25 RC5. I never experienced this issue using OBS 24.0.3 on any computer using any Elgato capture card. I will include another set of log files showing this issue using my laptop with just one capture card plugged into it at a time. I have also included not only a log file from OBS 24.0.3 showing this issue is not present on that version of OBS, but also here's a list of the software and driver information for my Elgato capture cards.

Game Capture HD version 3.70.43
HD60 S driver version 1.1.0.187.2
HD60 driver version 2.1.1.5a


----------



## LionAntonny (Mar 13, 2020)

Doom 2016 Api Vulkan working for Windows 7. Tested.
The Surge 2 Not Working (RC5).


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2020)

lesstech64 said:


> I use a HDMI splitter I use for my Switch to fix any EDID issues it may cause with my capture devices. I use a ViewHD VHD-1X2MN3D HDMI splitter that has a EDID duration of 4 seconds. I have also tried plugging unhooking the HDMI splitter from my setup and just plugging in the HDMI cable my consoles directly into my capture card and I experience the same issue. I have also tried just plugging in my HD60 S into my motherboard's USB 3.0 ports and unplugging everything else and still experience the same issue.
> I had a original HD60 capture card lying around and thought this could be a USB 3.0 issue. So I tried using the original HD60 with USB 2.0 and I had the same issue using the HD60 card in OBS 25 RC5. I have tried using both the HD60 and the HD60 S with multiple consoles including a Nintendo Switch, a PS4 Pro with HDCP turned off, a Xbox One, and a Wii U to see if I have the same issue. Every system provide me with the same results with both capture cards and also using a HDMI splitter with EDID support. I am using the newest Game Capture HD software and the latest drivers with my capture card.
> I was able to replicate this issue on another computer using a fresh install of OBS 25 RC5. I never experienced this issue using OBS 24.0.3 on any computer using any Elgato capture card. I will include another set of log files showing this issue using my laptop with just one capture card plugged into it at a time. I have also included not only a log file from OBS 24.0.3 showing this issue is not present on that version of OBS, but also here's a list of the software and driver information for my Elgato capture cards.
> 
> ...



I am still not able to replicate this issue. Can you provide exact, step by step replication steps on every step you are taking from a clean install of OBS? I apologize for the trouble here, but I'm not able to get the same results so I need to know exactly what you are doing. Each setting change, button click, etc. Be as detailed as you can so we can try to replicate, as even the smallest workflow change could be triggering this issue for you and not for me.

EDIT: Also, if you are able to join our Discord so we can get a bit more hands on with this issue, that would be very helpful. Feel free to ping me (Fenrir in the user list) and I can take a closer look and we can do some more testing.


----------



## Jim (Mar 13, 2020)

@lesstech64 Please get on discord and post in the #beta-testing channel so I can bisect whatever's going on with you.


----------



## lesstech64 (Mar 13, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> I am still not able to replicate this issue. Can you provide exact, step by step replication steps on every step you are taking from a clean install of OBS? I apologize for the trouble here, but I'm not able to get the same results so I need to know exactly what you are doing. Each setting change, button click, etc. Be as detailed as you can so we can try to replicate, as even the smallest workflow change could be triggering this issue for you and not for me.
> 
> EDIT: Also, if you are able to join our Discord so we can get a bit more hands on with this issue, that would be very helpful. Feel free to ping me (Fenrir in the user list) and I can take a closer look and we can do some more testing.



@Fenrir @Jim I'll join the Discord to help make this troubleshooting easier. I go by the name SonicGhost64 on Discord. So I'll reference my original post from here on the forum in the #beta-testing channel to not confuse anyone. Sorry for all of the trouble and confusion I may be causing regarding this issue I'm experiencing. I appreciate everyone's help on the matter.


----------



## WizardCM (Mar 15, 2020)

RC6 is out with another round of bugfixes: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/25.0.0-rc6 

THANK YOU to everyone who has reported bugs so far. If you can, please confirm whether bugs that you have reported in this thread have been fixed or not after tested RC6.


----------



## SpkBrkEng_jp (Mar 16, 2020)

Changing the "Language" changes the initial value of "SceneTransitions" for the scene selected in "SceneCollection" to "Fade".


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 16, 2020)

SpkBrkEng_jp said:


> Changing the "Language" changes the initial value of "SceneTransitions" for the scene selected in "SceneCollection" to "Fade".



I'm not getting this behavior. Can you provide exact steps and maybe a screenshot showing what is happening?


----------



## SkeletonBow (Mar 16, 2020)

SpkBrkEng_jp said:


> Changing the "Language" changes the initial value of "SceneTransitions" for the scene selected in "SceneCollection" to "Fade".



I've confirmed the language setting changing the transition type problem above.  

Reproduction steps: 

Set transition type to Cut
Change language from English to Francais in settings, let OBS restart itself
Change language from Francais to English in settings, let OBS restart itself
Transition type is now set to Fade.


----------



## SpkBrkEng_jp (Mar 16, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> I'm not getting this behavior. Can you provide exact steps and maybe a screenshot showing what is happening?



Select "Cut" in Japanese, change to English UI and restart.
The first display in English is "Fade".
When closing OBS
Overwritten with "current_transition": "Fade", [.json]

I want to keep the "cut" because I use the "motion effect" plug-in frequently.


----------



## Zeros.81 (Mar 16, 2020)

Zeros.81 said:


> If you have a Group of sources it doesn't show as an existing group when you want to use it in other scene. Tested with RC4 and RC5


This issue is fixed in the RC6. Thanks :)


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 17, 2020)

SpkBrkEng_jp said:


> Select "Cut" in Japanese, change to English UI and restart.
> The first display in English is "Fade".
> When closing OBS
> Overwritten with "current_transition": "Fade", [.json]
> ...



Thanks, we were able to confirm. A fix didn't make it in to release, but we have it logged and it will be addressed in a future update.


----------



## Padinn (Mar 17, 2020)

I have an issue where my browser source audio doesn't seem to be playing or being captured (I'm not seeing any volume on the audio mixer from the source). I have it set to have OBS control sound and have the advanced audio output set, I also have it set to monitor and output. Seems weird since it was periodically working.


----------



## Padinn (Mar 17, 2020)

It seems that disabling OBS Controlling the audio on the browser source works...

*EDIT* To clarify - I at least get audio through the browser source this way. If I enable OBS Audio handling, it's silent, and I don't see any sound in the audio mixer. I did get it to work for a few seconds but it cut out again - not sure what is causing that to happen.


----------



## Padinn (Mar 17, 2020)

This is the error from the log file that I think might be related:
obs-browser: Blocked script execution in 'about:blank' because the document's frame is sandboxed and the 'allow-scripts' permission is not set. (source: link)


----------



## WizardCM (Mar 17, 2020)

Padinn said:


> I have an issue where my browser source audio doesn't seem to be playing or being captured (I'm not seeing any volume on the audio mixer from the source). I have it set to have OBS control sound and have the advanced audio output set, I also have it set to monitor and output. Seems weird since it was periodically working.


This is a known issue (was introduced in RC4 I believe) and will be fixed in the 25.0 release.


----------



## ghosttown201 (Mar 19, 2020)

obs 25 dose work with the division 2 i get a black screen


----------



## WizardCM (Mar 19, 2020)

ghosttown201 said:


> obs 25 dose work with the division 2 i get a black screen


Correct, they will need to update their anticheat whitelist.


----------



## Aaroz Ezio (Mar 19, 2020)

ghosttown201 said:


> obs 25 dose work with the division 2 i get a black screen


I already made a report to Ubisoft support about this problem. Make sure you did yours too so that they are aware and take action as soon as possible.


----------



## WizardCM (Mar 20, 2020)

Hey folks, closing this thread down for new replies. Now that v25 is fully released, please report any issues you may encounter through the normal support channels. Thanks so much to everyone who helped us test this giant, amazing release!


----------

